# Cloud Cottage July 2014



## Sshhhh...

It has been a while since I posted a report, not through lack of exploring but a shortage of spare hours, so thought I would give myself a very hard kick up the bum! 
It took a while but when we finally arrived,such wonderful delights awaited our pixels, it was indeed a lovely surprise.A great adventure with Mars Lander and Antonymes. Thank you to Luckypants for discovering this place.
On-wards...
















The grandfather clock had such a sad face,probably due to him teetering towards his own demise and he did have an unsmiling couple staring out from an ageing photograph..






I can imagine many a fine tune has been played on this grand Harmonium. Thankfully it wasn't working on our visit, Mars wouldn't have been able to resist a plink and plonk and all and sundry would have known of our presence...






Any old iron and a bit of shag...






Tobacco recommended by three nuns..






This part of the cottage looked like a torture chamber, eek or ahhh, whatever rocks your boat...





Faceless












Thought this skeleton was a bird at first but on closer inspection it has teeth, its a bat.. 

















Would the Madonna listen to Madonna? 






Thank you for looking x ​


----------



## Mikeymutt

That's stunning.such lovely photos..thank you


----------



## Mars Lander

WOWEE love it, you got it bang on there. Glad you put the time in to get this up it was such a wonderful adventure and and a lovely day all round


----------



## skankypants

Um,,,WOW!!!...I don't know what else to say!!...superb.


----------



## roomthreeonefive

great pics
did you use the Dr's Tardis to back in time?????


----------



## flyboys90

Cracking photos you,ve captured the atmosphere spot on.


----------



## Kezz44

Just lovely!!! Great find!


----------



## BandageHead

Breathtaking find, and well photographed. Simply awesome


----------



## Wasted Abandon

Awesome pics there, My favourite explores are houses like these. Nicely processed too.

WA


----------



## Sshhhh...

Thank you everyone for your great comments! Much appreciated x


----------



## krela

Good to see a report from you. High quality as always.


----------



## Sshhhh...

krela said:


> Good to see a report from you. High quality as always.



Many thanks x


----------



## Lucky Pants

Lovely shots so glad you ve kicked your own arse and popped a report up


----------



## antonymes

Beautiful report Sshhhh... You've perfectly captured. What a great day out we had there! x


----------



## Sshhhh...

Lucky Pants said:


> Lovely shots so glad you ve kicked your own arse and popped a report up



I kicked my own ass and a report popped out, explore egg! Funny what happens, haha x


----------



## Sshhhh...

antonymes said:


> Beautiful report Sshhhh... You've perfectly captured. What a great day out we had there! x



Thank you! Yes what a grand day indeed x


----------



## The Wombat

Very nice 
Glad you decided to share this


----------



## Silent Hill

There's just too many words to express how wonderful this report is


----------



## UrbanX

Every image is fantastic! Thanks for sharing an incredible find


----------



## Sshhhh...

Many thanks!


----------



## LittleOz

Stunning work Sshhh. Great to see a report from the boss rather than her assistant, for a change


----------



## Sshhhh...

LittleOz said:


> Stunning work Sshhh. Great to see a report from the boss rather than her assistant, for a change



Haha! Had to give him a break at some point, lol


----------



## Infraredd

You and him indoors really know how to make decay look beautiful.


----------



## michamoo

Wow a Dansette viva! I had one of those years ago


----------



## Sshhhh...

Infraredd said:


> You and him indoors really know how to make decay look beautiful.



Thank you, very kind


----------



## Dugie

Fab photos as always, nice little place. Wish i had your google map 

Dugie


----------



## Sshhhh...

Dugie said:


> Fab photos as always, nice little place. Wish i had your google map
> 
> Dugie



Haha, Thank you!


----------



## perjury saint

*JESUS H CORBETT!! Proper nice this is!! *


----------



## Sshhhh...

perjury saint said:


> *JESUS H CORBETT!! Proper nice this is!! *



Thank you ever so much Mr S! x


----------



## brickworx

Special that is...amazing find. Great pics. Thanks


----------



## NakedEye

Must say this place is ridiculously good!! Enjoyed looking at that utter time capsule, hope it remains hidden away for good


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

This is awesome. I missed this report somehow until now. Great write up and nice set of photos there Sshhhh


----------



## urban-dorset

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Darklldo

Oh Wow! That wood stove, it would be just a wonderful to cook on today. Thank you, love the photos


----------



## Darklldo

Still think the wood stove would polish up beautifully. I hope someone adopts it one day.


----------

